# How to remove my automatic gear shift



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm trying to remove the automatic gear shift out ym 96 Sentra. The problem is that I have the overdrive button on there and I dont want to cut the wire cause it might kill my overdrive and kill my gas. What should I do?


----------



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

*??*

And you want to do this why??


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

if your trying to replace your stock shifter you ahve to cut the wires. theres no other way to get it off. you just gotta buy a shifter with the o/d button on it and connect the wires.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes you have to cut the wires and rewire to the new shift knob


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

pfft i didnt have to do any of that 

WHen i got my new shifter, all i did was take off the old one and cut the wires. being as i NEVER use the overdrive button , i just left the wires like they were and pushed em in, when they are not connected OD is not on. Then i jus tput on the new one and i was good to go.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

So cutting the wires just makes it so that you can never turn OD off?


----------



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

SO how would I go about rewiring the overdrive?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You can either buy a knob that has the OD button on it (that's what I did)
or you can wire it to just about any old switch, and mount it where you want.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

yeah if you just cut the wires turning od off won't work. Like 1cln said, you can wire it to any switch and have it be the OD switch.


----------



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

So what would be some good places to wire it to, or where can I get one of those knobs with the od button on it?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Where do you want it to be wired to? It's really your decision.
Levoc, OBX and Razo all make auto shift knobs with OD.


----------



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

Could I wire it to teh defogger button? If fso thats where I want it , so how should I do it?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

you sure that's where you want it? Why do you want your O/D off everytime your rear mirror needs to be cleared? ALso, that switch is a bit of a pain in the ass to wire too, instead just buy a switch at radioshack and wire it to that.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

but how do u put a new shift knob on, is it certain ones that fit?... because i have no way of screwing it on to the metal bar, and the tip of it has a plastic slanted thingy on it ..?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Most of the time they come with great "engrish" instructions.


----------



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

I got the shifter on and the overdrive rewired. But does anybody know where I can get a shift boot to cover up the little bit a bar that is showing?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

auto zone. pep boys, etc.


----------

